
Dust, and the microbes on it, influence rain and climate - sp332
http://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2014/august/dust-and-the-microbes-hitching-rides-on-it-influences-rain-climate.html
======
samstave
A while back I had this short story I was working on that was a sort of
conspiracy-fiction; the premise was that through efforts of the cold war,
weather weapons were being actively developed by both sides. However, these
efforts inadvertantly broke the natural weather cycle.

As a result - the use of weather creation/manipulation had to be brought up in
earnest. This being the reason for chem-trails that people see: The weather
system has lost its natural balance, and chem-trails are used to keep as close
to regular weather as possible, else catastrophe would ensue.

------
jacel
Some bacteria evolved the ability to induce ice-formation, in order to break
up plant tissues so they can invade. The climate effects seem be just a by-
product, but there's some really interesting research being done into the
biological mechanisms.
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/10/131023141119.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/10/131023141119.htm)

